# My Ho scale engines



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

here is my ever growing fleet of engines.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ranger,

Welcome to the forum. You've got some nice RR line themes going there. Much rolling stock to go for the ride? Layout?

Good to have you onboard,

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks TJ. I added the pics of my rolling stock. The layout is on hold at the moment due to just recently moving to a new house. Hopefully i will be able to start setting it up in a month or two, in the meantime i'm just stock piling items so when i can get started i will be good to go.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... great fleet!

I was explaining how those snow blowers work to my kids just the other day. Good thing we haven't had much need to see 'em here in New England in real action this winter!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks. I've never seen one of em in action other than youtube, we don't get much snow here in NC, well not enough for them to use one . I always thought they looked neat so when i seen it on ebay i bought it.


----------



## Superquad7 (Mar 13, 2012)

Your collection looks nice, bud  It's nice to finally see it all together!


----------



## Canadian Car Knocker (Feb 8, 2011)

Looking good. I don't know why but Ive always had a soft spot for the NS paint scheme.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks all, i have always been fond of the NS paint scheme too.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Thanks all, i have always been fond of the NS paint scheme too.


 The paint scheme is cool, but reminds me of a freind who worked for Santa Fe and BNSF. NS was Cheap, real cheap , at least at the time. He came home one day telling me about a Leaser Unit they had on the lead. It was a brand new NS , C44-9W. Downstairs in the nose instead of a nice porta potty for the crew , all that it had was a Five gallon plastic bucket. Would make for a long night if you really had to go !! Every time I see a NS dash9 I think of that story :laugh:


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Was it at least a nice bucket?. J/k, that would definatly suck only having a bucket to use on a long trip.


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Ranger said:


> Was it at least a nice bucket?. J/k, that would definatly suck only having a bucket to use on a long trip.


 It was just a 5 gallon bucket like food would come in haha
I swear I laugh every time I think of it and him shaking his head as he told me :laugh: A bucket and a roll a paper haha
I guess NS crews know to go before they go :laugh:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Love, love, love that snow blower!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

The two newest additions to my fleet. Attachments are as follows 1. Southern Pacific ( picked up from ebay), 2. This one here is a before/ after shot ( got this from Sawgunner, was a sante fe engine and now its had a complete makeover and is the newest addition to my Conrail Fleet). Enjoy!!


----------



## Mopar Matt (Jun 29, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Thanks all, i have always been fond of the NS paint scheme too.


I three have always had a soft spot for the NS painscheme, maybe its cause the NS mainline runs like 500 feet away from my house though...


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Mopar Matt said:


> I three have always had a soft spot for the NS painscheme, maybe its cause the NS mainline runs like 500 feet away from my house though...


Sounds like you have a great view


----------

